# Moving Irredecent Sharks



## sarge2450 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello all.... I have a dilema, need some ideas. I have 3 irredecent sharks that were in my 55 gallon tank. These 3 fish came down with some sort of illness. I took them out of the 55 gallon and put them in a 10 gallon tank. I really didn't think that these fish were going to survive, but they did, and there is no signs of any sickness. Unfortunately these fish are way to big for this 10 gallon tank. ( I would say they are at least 8 inches in length). When they were sick, it was easy for me to net them. Now, they are strong and healthy, and they are going to put up a fight if I try net them to put them back in the 55 gallon. I honestly don't even want to attempt to try this. Anybody have any suggestions?:-(


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

You'll need a very large net and something to cover the net with such as a plastic dish or lid so the fish doesn't jump out. Be prepared to possibly get splashed. Lol


----------



## sarge2450 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for your response. I did have that in mind, and I was at a few pet stores, but they don't seem to have these large type nets. I guess I will try looking harder for these nets on the internet!!!!! Thank you , again!!!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

You might have to check in the pond section of your lfs. The large nets are sometimes hard to find.


----------

